# Pork scratchings!



## D_G (May 14, 2010)

Was a little peckish after work today and i discovered pork scratchings and i think i am now addicted, when i never even looked at them before! Zero carbs, lots of protein, but OMG the fat! 

Im wondering is this the not so good fat or is it like nuts where the fat is good fat? i think i know the answer to this alredy but thought i would ask anyway lol. they seem like a good thing to snack on between meals and when i dont want my BG to rise!

Anyone else like em??


----------



## Red Pumper (May 14, 2010)

I'm almost certain they don't contain the good fat.

I love them and they're fantastic for a carb free snack.

I think they're a bit of a marmite food - you either love 'em or hate 'em.


----------



## richardq (Jun 4, 2010)

another food to add to my list!  Hurrah!

Pork scratchings *and * peanuts, shame the beer that would so naturally go with them is rather bad for my levels at the moment


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm guessing you are all younger than me and have teeth that don't disintegrate when you eat PS! I used to adore them, but I do imagine that they are full of the worst kind of fat and highest dental bills in years to come!


----------



## am64 (Jun 4, 2010)

my hubby convinced an ex girl friend once that pork scratchings were made from the scraping under the pigs trotters ......


----------



## richardq (Jun 5, 2010)

quite possible not too far from the truth...!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

I think part of the thing with pork scratchings is the fat, and it is not good fat. When we are trying to follow a slimming diet, fat is one of the things our bodies craves, which is why we store it so well.


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 10, 2010)

*I love them lol bummer about the fat content bt once in a while wont hurt .....much lol *


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

We all need a treat once in a while, wheather it is pork scrtchings or chocolate. Enjoy your treat and don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## woolstone2 (Jun 30, 2010)

you can crush a pack of pork rinds and use them like breadcrumbs.....yummy


----------

